# Need to find discontinued STK0050II for Optonica Amp



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

This is for a Optonica SM-4305 Amp. Nice amp, I hope to find the parts to get it running.

STK0060 II, STK0070 II or STK0080 II should sub.

Mouser, Digikey & Newark dont have any thing.

MCM say's there STK0080SQ will sub for $23, but I have'nt looked at the data sheet yet to confirm.

electronix.com say's they have the original one for $7.99, but I dont know if they have a good reputation.

audiolabga.com has them at $16.

I sent B&D a email, waiting to here back.

Any one have any other places to check?

ACME is more for TV parts right?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Audiolab would be my first guess to find it, but be cautious. I have heard complaints from some techs that have used them regarding the quality of their parts. I never had an issue with them, but I know others that were not happy customers.


----------



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

I had found some old post's on another forum with people using the STK0050II from electronix, they had nothing but good things to say. So I think I'll give them a try.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Electronix does not have a good reputation for semiconductors, in my experience. I would not recommend them. Have you tried Electonica in Denver or Consolidated Electronics? Both have reps for having hard to find semiconductors and only carrying first quality parts.


----------



## jeffescortlx (Aug 14, 2009)

I did end up getting the chip from Electronix. It came fast, looked just a good as the OEM part, and the price was really good. 
It's been working fine for 2 months now. My experience was very good. They even reply to emails fast.


----------

